# nextcloudclient does not wait for gnome-keyring



## pacija (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi,

I have been using deskutils/nextcloudclient with security/gnome-keyring in XFCE for some time without problems. On XFCE startup (no login manager, just `startxfce4 --with-ck-launch`, nextcloudclient would start automatically, bring up gnome-keyring's prompt, wait until I entered gnome-keyring's master password, and finally authenticate me from keyring.

But lately (a few weeks ago, I am on 11.2-RELEASE and build latest ports myself in poudriere), nextcloudclient does not wait for gnome-keyring anymore. It presents me its own password prompt, and only after I enter the password I get gnome-keyring's prompt.

Any Idea why this happens and how to fix it?


----------

